# info on 1968 orange krate



## rsgt (May 31, 2018)

Hi new member here ! I have question for the experts. I have my 1968 orange crate my father bought in 68 for me. Im 60 years old weigh 220 lbs .  I would love to start riding it , Am I to heavy to ride the bike ? I sure don't to break anything !  Thank you Achille
.


----------



## stoney (May 31, 2018)

Good morning Achille, Welcome to The CABE. We would love to see a couple of pictures of your '68 Orange Krate. By the way my favorite year and color Krate. You weigh what I weigh and no we are not too heavy to ride the bike. Just give it a good servicing and ride and enjoy it. Let's see a couple of pictures thanks.  Ray


----------



## rsgt (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you for the quick reply stony !   As for pictures I'm not computer smart enough lol.  Will enjoy my bike now that I know I can ride it once in while without damage the frame or shocks!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 2, 2018)

I was born in 68..would love to see it.


----------



## rsgt (Jun 3, 2018)

Pant maker  I will take a picture and try to post it .


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

rsgt said:


> Hi new member here ! I have question for the experts. I have my 1968 orange crate my father bought in 68 for me. Im 60 years old weigh 220 lbs .  I would love to start riding it , Am I to heavy to ride the bike ? I sure don't to break anything !  Thank you Achille
> .



If the original seat is still in very good condition, I would remove it (wrap it in bubble wrap and store safely) and then put on a similarly styled cheaper seat for riding. This is so you won't have to worry about splitting/tearing the vinyl cover, etc. 

Also, make sure you have the wheel's spokes properly tensioned before riding it - many of these old muscle bikes that come in our shop have very loose/poorly tensioned spokes and you can easily ruin a wheel (and more) if ridden in bad condition.


----------



## rsgt (Jun 8, 2018)

ok yhank for the tips you gave me  Very helpful !!


----------

